# I just SCORED again - A second FRT



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

After 2 weeks' observation of my first FRT, I finally saw him this morning competing with the monsters at the top surface for pellets & shrimp shells. His condition has been improving in terms of his shell + body. This has given me a positive signal that I can proceed to accquire a second FRT at Fraser Aqua. This second one was also my selection from my first purchase. So he is now in my newly set up 75 gal tank. I thank the following members for their stocks, helping me to start up this tank :

1) Ninez for his beautiful red spotted + red shoulder severums
2) Budahox for his bichirs
3) Bonsai Dave for his woods
4) Dough for his 75 gal set up






























































Thanks for viewing !!!!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice !!
Water is nice and clear.
Thanks for sharing

Time to update your signature


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> very nice !!
> Water is nice and clear.
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Time to update your signature


Thanks, Zenin !!!

Yes, time to update my signature !!!!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

OOHHHHHHHHHH... now I want a FRT


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Do the need anything high in the water so they can rest and have their heads out of the water? I seen some big turtles in some other tanks and it always got me wondering about that. Cool looking by the way. I hope he is enjoying the new home.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> OOHHHHHHHHHH... now I want a FRT


Me too, I'm sure it will get along fine with my discus


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Me too, I'm sure it will get along fine with my discus


Yeah, it's going to think...fish = yummy.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats Peter - those FRT looks like their setting speed records in your tank.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, a good bunch of FRT enthusiasts.
Thanks for viewing & comments - TCR, Doug, Joseph, Gary & hp10BII

The FRT can stay under water for a long time. They come up to the surface to air every 20 to 30 minutes. With their strong webbed legs, they can do powerful paddling. Theoretically, all turtles need a little basking area.

Justin(Juice) was very right about keeping a FRT is like having a house pet. The FRT can stay on dry ground for 45 to 60 minutes. Last night, I took him out for cleaning as his nostril was a little plugged up, so I used a tooth pick to clear his nostril. He was watching me thru the whole process without struggling. To me, his biggest attractions are his sharp eyes + pignose. As well, he is very easy to keep but needs W/C more frequent.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Just found out the red shoulder sevs have been nipping my FRT's legs + thigh.
The FRT is now relocated to my clown loaches tank.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

FRT looks skinny, you gotta fatten it up!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> FRT looks skinny, you gotta fatten it up!


He is not skinny in person. No rush to grow him as he can get up to 20". He looks cute when he is in this size with my clown loaches, plecos , angels + petricolas.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

What are you feeding him at the moment?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

oh.. maybe mine is just fat then haha. You can't see the "ribs" on mt FRT's shell. Guess I should feed him less.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> What are you feeding him at the moment?


He is presently fed with lettuce & pellets. I wrap a fork with a leaf of lettuce on elastic band, and sink it to the bottom. It is fun watching the FRT eating the lettuce.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> oh.. maybe mine is just fat then haha. You can't see the "ribs" on mt FRT's shell. Guess I should feed him less.


I only got this FRT for 5 days from Fraser Aqua. The "ribs" on the shell were from the poor condition at his previous home, and they will smooth out in time.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> He is presently fed with lettuce & pellets. I wrap a fork with a leaf of lettuce on elastic band, and sink it to the bottom. It is fun watching the FRT eating the lettuce.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh.. thank you!

I've tried Hikari Bloodworms, Hikari Sinking Carnivore pellets, HBH Algae Wafers, Cabbage, Banana (Never do it again), Nutrafin Krill Pellets, HBH Spirulina Krill Sinking Pellets, and Zucchini... omg... I'm about to run out of ideas! The only thing i've ever seen him eat is Wisteria! =( I haven't had as much luck as you did!


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Ahhh.. thank you!
> 
> I've tried Hikari Bloodworms, Hikari Sinking Carnivore pellets, HBH Algae Wafers, Cabbage, Banana (Never do it again), Nutrafin Krill Pellets, HBH Spirulina Krill Sinking Pellets, and Zucchini... omg... I'm about to run out of ideas! The only thing i've ever seen him eat is Wisteria! =( I haven't had as much luck as you did!


Did you just recently accqire your FRT ????
Some FRTs take longer time to transition into their new home, during that time the FRT will not eat until they settle down. Depending on their sizes, they can easily live a few weeks without food.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

is a 250gal big enough for FRT? how much were they? were there any left?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Ahhh.. thank you!
> 
> I've tried Hikari Bloodworms, Hikari Sinking Carnivore pellets, HBH Algae Wafers, Cabbage, Banana (Never do it again), Nutrafin Krill Pellets, HBH Spirulina Krill Sinking Pellets, and Zucchini... omg... I'm about to run out of ideas! The only thing i've ever seen him eat is Wisteria! =( I haven't had as much luck as you did!


Then just feed him Wisteria. Cheap and grows fast!


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Then just feed him Wisteria. Cheap and grows fast!


Agreed. FRTs are vegetarians. If you can grow your Wisteria faster than your FRT consumption, then it works out perfect.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!! I think everyone knows I'm KING WISTERIA! LOL! I have enough wisteria to flood anyone's tank HAHA! But he hasn't been eating it no more... trying sunset hygro at the moment as well!

I have him in a small quaratine tank at the moment! I'm no sure if he's eating or not... i have about 20 ramshorn snail and a little i dunno what cory inside! I dump an algae wafer in... an hour later it's missing... so I'm not sure if it's him, or if it's those crazy ramshorn!

But he's swimming ALOT now!
Any suggestions what to do? =)
Sorry to derail!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LOL!! I think everyone knows I'm KING WISTERIA! LOL! I have enough wisteria to flood anyone's tank HAHA! But he hasn't been eating it no more... trying sunset hygro at the moment as well!
> 
> I have him in a small quaratine tank at the moment! I'm no sure if he's eating or not... i have about 20 ramshorn snail and a little i dunno what cory inside! I dump an algae wafer in... an hour later it's missing... so I'm not sure if it's him, or if it's those crazy ramshorn!
> 
> ...


If your FRT is swimming a lot, he must be eating something to maintain his energy level. Otherwise, he will just stay in the bottom and sleep.

When you place him into your main tank, just make sure your nippers, if any, will not nip his leg or thigh. Nipping his shell is good as his shell needs to be de-slimed or clean once in a while. My first FRT is in with my 6 flagtails and they nip on his shell all the time.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Peter!!
You're one lucky fella!!
Congratz on another excellent addition to your stock. 
I'm very jealous!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> is a 250gal big enough for FRT? how much were they? were there any left?


FRT takes a long time to grow, except Juice's. Your 250 gal may be a bit too big for a 5 or 6" shell FRT. My first one (5" shell) was in my 210 gal and it took him 2 weeks to break the ice and started eating.

My second FRT was in a 75 gal and he settled in right away, however, the sevs were nipping his legs + thigh, so I moved him to my clown loaches tank.

Fraser Aqua. still has 3 more FRT but they are all in bad shapes. They were listed for $450 each.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh, thanks for the heads up on the shell part!
I actually have some 5 feeder goldfish in with him, the miniature size, one's been nipping nonstop on his shell! LOL! Glad it's actually safe, haha, completely forgot I had feeders!

He'll be going into the 60 gallon for now until i do an upgrade in Christmas~


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have snails in the tank, the FRT is probably eating those. snails are FRT's natural food but you should feed it more veggies than protein.

Try carrots, cherry tomatos and grapes (all peeled)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WHAT? I have over 30 snails in there, no wonder!! OMG!! I will fish em out all tonite!!! OH CRAP!! No wonder i found so many crushed snail shells!!! OMG!!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

More random pictures. My FRT sleeping/resting on the wood.




























My clown loaches resting on their favourite woods


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

*New shipment*

Went down to Fraser Aquarium today and scored on a new shipment of FRTs. Got a great deal and Peter my new guy is just as stunning as your first p/u. Thanks for the heads up to check this store out.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

FRT said:


> Went down to Fraser Aquarium today and scored on a new shipment of FRTs. Got a great deal and Peter my new guy is just as stunning as your first p/u. Thanks for the heads up to check this store out.


Welcome to the BCA FRT club !!!!

So how many FRTs did Fraser Aqua bring in this time ?????


----------



## FRT (Oct 11, 2010)

I was told 3 but two were presold.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

More random pictures. This PNT is enjoying life in this tank. His daily activities almost in the same orders :
1) Sleep, 2) Get up, 3) Swim to the top for airing, 4) looking for food & rotate meals with Lettuce & cucumber, 5) Sleep while eating



















My new additions in the same tank - torpedo shaped plecos from Shabo


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that a Rineloricaria species? Looks very interesting. Nice addition.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Is that a Rineloricaria species? Looks very interesting. Nice addition.


Hi Gary,

It is called Loricaria sp. pleco. Their bodies are very streamlined and defined. They are not shy and like to stay out on the gravel, showing their full bodies with top fins fully extended.

I guess it was all timing that I am blessed to have these plecos. Ed from Shaobo was generous in setting the price initially as these plecos are very different as each one has their own unique body patterns, and very SLIM & aerodynamic, like a torpedo. They can grow to 8" +, which will even look stunning. I like to thank Ed again for his generosity !!!!!!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Is that a Rineloricaria species? .


They are the Loricaria sp. I posted for sale not too long ago, they look tiny in Peter's tank~ I am keeping 4 myself~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. I'll have to look into some for my new tank. Thanks for the info guys. I think I remember Charles had some a while back also.


----------

